# Danger Danger Will Robinson



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is my completed B9 Robot from Lost in Space. It is a great kit. There is a ton of details to be a great OOb kit, but I chose to light it as well. I got both the Starling technologies kit, and the Mechalabs kit for the chest. I spliced the Mechalabs kit into the Starling kit and the result is great. I added some fiber optics which came out great except I accidentally snapped three of the finger lights, so they aren't lit. Oh well, my first time with fibers, live to fight another day. I hope you all like the pics and video, and all comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## bernardkappesjr (Dec 3, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Fury3 (Jan 18, 2003)

Looks and sounds awesome!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks excellent. Did the soil sampler probe come with the kit or did you add it?


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Very cool how you used both light kits, Looks awesome.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> Looks excellent. Did the soil sampler probe come with the kit or did you add it?


Thanks the soil sampler is part of the kit.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great looking B9 ! Can't wait to get started on my own ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Very nice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

fantastic! nice to see a build with the arms extended. i wrestled with which ones to use on mine and was leaning heavily towards extended, but in the end, went with contracted...but when i see the arms out, it looks so cool.

nice job. thanks for posting pics and video.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Great job.One of my favourite robots.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

This is not a negative, but in the vid, the lights seems to cause a lot of lens flare... so is it because the lights are really that bright or just a effect of the camera lens?


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

starmanmm said:


> This is not a negative, but in the vid, the lights seems to cause a lot of lens flare... so is it because the lights are really that bright or just a effect of the camera lens?


I just assumed that he had JJ Abrams produce his vid for him... 

Sorry! Couldn't resist!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

starmanmm said:


> This is not a negative, but in the vid, the lights seems to cause a lot of lens flare... so is it because the lights are really that bright or just a effect of the camera lens?


The lights are very bright. I didn't want to put a dull coat on it because I didn't want to ruin the lights. The camera lens makes it look brighter though.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Excellent!!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Awesome job! Love how this turned out!

MMM


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

jaws62666 said:


> Here is my completed B9 Robot from Lost in Space. It is a great kit. There is a ton of details to be a great OOb kit, but I chose to light it as well. I got both the Starling technologies kit, and the Mechalabs kit for the chest. I spliced the Mechalabs kit into the Starling kit and the result is great. I added some fiber optics which came out great except I accidentally snapped three of the finger lights, so they aren't lit. Oh well, my first time with fibers, live to fight another day. I hope you all like the pics and video, and all comments are greatly appreciated.


Looks fantastic!!! 

Was it easy to splice the two light kits together? This is what I wanted to do with mine as well but am hesitating on which light kits to buy. :/ 

Also, doesn't the Starling kit come with fiber optics for the head? You said you "added fiber optics" so I was unsure if those were included or not. If so, I assume the Starling kit has the light that powers those fiber optic head lights?

Also, did you paint the arms and legs? They look a lighter grey than mine and more shiny. Looks very cool.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

ThingMaker said:


> Looks fantastic!!!
> 
> Was it easy to splice the two light kits together? This is what I wanted to do with mine as well but am hesitating on which light kits to buy. :/
> 
> ...


Hi, Yes it was simple to splice the two kits together, I cut the nine volt pos and neg cables, and spliced the Mechalabs right in. The Starling kit does come with the fiber optics as well. I did not touch the arms and legs. They are right OOB, no paint.


----------

